# anybody use house of kolor primers and paint?



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm looking for some customer reviews on house of kolor products. I am planning on buying their KD3002 primer for my roof and BC25 jet black base for the rest of the body. For the base coat colors I want (also HOK) I was told that these would be the best primers. I have heard that HOK KD3000 series primers double as primer and sealer. So I should be able to apply the first coat on top of the bare metal, original primer and body filler, then sand that down, add another coat then sand that down and then i'll be ready for my color right? I'm very new to this process so I don't know the terms and actions to take all that well. So any help / answers / recommendations etc. and product reviews will be greeaatly appreciated. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have used HOK many times over the years. They make excellent products that give incredible results IF used correctly. BUT it can be very unforgiving too. One wrong gun stroke expecially with a kandy will ruin the job. It is notoriously difficult to apply and even House of Kolor recommend a lot of experience before attempting to use.
The KD primer will do exactly what it says it will and is really nice to sand back too. Im a bit confused about what you said about using kd on roof and bc black for rest of body. Are you going to use the primer on the whole body? The base coat will not adhere well to old paint. It needs a primer/sealer base.
What color are you painting the car?
Hope this helps


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

HOK is good quality paint/products but is expensive and I agree for the first time painter maybe not the best choice. A mistake can cost you big bucks and time.

May I suggest Nason Paints? Great quality paint and prices are not so bad. I've had very good results with it and my neighbor who is a body shop instructor at the local Tech School uses them exclusively. They are made by Dupont.

Nason Automotive Paint Finishes | DuPont Performance Coatings


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Geeza71 said:


> Im a bit confused about what you said about using kd on roof and bc black for rest of body. Are you going to use the primer on the whole body? The base coat will not adhere well to old paint. It needs a primer/sealer base.
> What color are you painting the car?
> Hope this helps


Yes i'm priming the whole car. I'm painting the roof white and the rest of the car a dark red, maybe HOK000163-01. There is a few color choices i'm looking at and still trying to decide on. I was told by a HOK rep. that kd3002, since it is a white primer, will be the best primer to prime my roof. and the bc black primer for the rest of the body since it will be a dark red. I didn't know the primer color will affect the base coat color but this is what I was recommended. I have never sprayed before so I am going to look around at some shops and get it done professionally. No way I would try that on my own. I already know I'm digging a financial hole with HOK but I have not found a dark red from any other company that I liked. That being said how much should I expect to spend on the primer and paint? Thank you again.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Take a color sample to a local paint supplier and they should be able to color match it.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good move getting it done professionally. The color you have in mind is a 2 stage bc Kandy plus clear. Easier to do than a 'true' kandy job and should turn out fantastic but still try to find someone familiar with HOK products.
As far as cost goes im not sure, but you'll definately get it cheaper than I can as I have to import it to Australia. Costs me about $2500-$3000per car. Expensive yes but in Saying that IMO Nothing compares to the gloss and depth of a good HOK paint job. I'm going to do my 69 goat in a kandy version of carousel red when I get to that stage.
I'll post pics of my last Kandy job on my 88 vette that I did with UK11 kandy over BC06 maroon with 7 coats of UFC35 clear.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

I used to do industrial painting and even though it's not the same as auto body painting, I would guess that the reason why they want white primer is because white paint lets other colors bleed through like crazy. Not sure if it's the same or not but I think it's a fairly safe bet. It may be in your best interest to try spraying something like a hood to get some experience with how to spray paint. My buddy did his 74 Impala and it didn't lay flat, so he wasted all that effort and paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Primers, paints, and materials can run into the thousands these days. Some reds are hundreds of dollars per gallon.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks all of you. Geeza, the vette looks awesome. Since I am doing the roof and the rest of the body different colors, how much primer should I get for the roof and how much should I get for the rest of the car? Then when I get it all primed and ready for color, how many gallons should I buy for the roof and how many for the rest of the car? Again thank you all for your input.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Woolsey. A quart should be enough for the roof providing its pretty straight to start with and min of a gallon for body again depending on amount of repairs required and how many re-primes are required.
For the top coats, find yourself a painter first. They'll probably be able to get the paint cheaper than you can, especially if they are an authorized HOK applicator. Talk to your HOK rep, they should be able to point you to a good shop.
The painter will most likely want to finish the primer off themselves( I know I would) to get the best finish. Although you can do some of the work yourself, they will do a lot more to get it "ready" for paint. Remember 95% of the finish is in the preparation. That vette took me 600 hours all up but at the end it was worth every bit of it.
Hope this helps
And Please, Please dont try and paint it yourself. I'd hate to see you blow your dough. I cant stress enough that HOK is completely different from conventional paint systems( but its worth it)


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

The wife is restoring a '68 Camaro and it is getting HOK Tangelo Pearl. She made the decision to paint the engine bay Tangelo also which also meant painting a bunch of smaller parts on hangers. A lot of the $105 a quart paint went into the air. It's a beautiful color but make sure to tint the primer, or you will also be back to the store for more paint. Don't ask how I know.....


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you haven't used it already skurfan, Ko-seal metallic primer/sealer can be tinted to suit any color. It makes your paint go a lot further and provides a great base to paint over.
Woolsey, you may want to consider this too for your red kandy.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Geeza, I will give it so look.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Geeza71 said:


> Woolsey, you may want to consider this too for your red kandy.


awesome, i will look into that. again, i am definitely not going to try and spray it myself. there is a local that does independent body work / painting etc. in the town i live in. just to save money would it be smart to let this guy do the priming so i can sand the primer, and then let the pros paint it, or should i let the pros take over the project as soon as i'm done with the body work?


----------

